# My Moebius BSG WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I started working on the Galactica this weekend. The fit is awesome. I am lighting the kit as well. Jyst have the landing pods left to assemble and light. Then off to painting. Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

And now some light shots


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow .. so many lighjting theirs ... sweet


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done!

Sean


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------

